# Aux input for E39



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Tried this in the audio forum with no luck...

Hey guys, asking on behalf of a client:

What can be done to add an aux input or iPod interface for the E39s? Vehicle is an 2001 540i with Navigation and Premium Sound.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

philippek said:


> Tried this in the audio forum with no luck...
> 
> Hey guys, asking on behalf of a client:
> 
> ...


Aux inputs from the facotry started after '02, methinks. He could by an '03 head unit and it will have the aux input.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> Aux inputs from the facotry started after '02, methinks. He could by an '03 head unit and it will have the aux input.


Would that mean buying a whole new nav unit? Or is the head separate from the nav?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

philippek said:


> Would that mean buying a whole new nav unit? Or is the head separate from the nav?


The head unit to which I refer is really the tape player that's behind the NAV screen. IIRC it's like $600 or so. I could be WAY off.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

philippek said:


> Would that mean buying a whole new nav unit? Or is the head separate from the nav?


You need a new radio, which is located in your trunk. Get it from vaheh at Crevier BMW. Best prices around and they have the very latest radio in stock. You'll also need the wiring for it--not expensive

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/partscounter/6382073-2.html

Note: Vaheh's extension has changed to 2275


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Tyrone said:


> You need a new radio, which is located in your trunk.


No kidding? Welp- as I said- WAY off. Sorry ab that. Thanks Ty!


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

philippek said:


> Tried this in the audio forum with no luck...
> 
> Hey guys, asking on behalf of a client:
> 
> ...


You can also look at the interface from Blitzsafe and maybe www.densionusa.com


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

arnolds said:


> You can also look at the interface from Blitzsafe and maybe www.densionusa.com


----------

